# Havanese or Havachon?



## queryne (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all,

First off let me say I really appreciate this forum and all the info and friendly advice the members provide!

I've had my heart set on a Havanese and therefore I've spent a lot of time on a lot of the rescue sites, Petfinder etc. I just came across a rescue site in Ohio with a couple of Havanese/Bichon mixes. Does anyone have any experience with this breed? Should I just stick with a purebred Havanese? From what I've read the temperaments between these two seem to be pretty similar. I don't really care about owning a purebred as a opposed to a mix or a mutt. I care more about temperament and personality. Everything I've read about the Havanese seems to suggest they've got the qualities I'm looking for. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks in advance.
Corinne


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Personally, I'd always opt for the rescue option. There are just too many dogs who don't have homes that if you're willing to have a "party mix" then I say go for it! I wanted a dachshund, and found a litter of doxie mixes at the local shelter and scooped one up and he's fantastic! He's got a lot of dachshund characteristics, and a lot of the look, but whatever he's mixed with makes him really receptive to training and eager to please - and his back isn't as long as a purebred so hopefully we can avoid the back issues!


----------



## queryne (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for this Hambonez!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Havachon isn't a breed. Therefore, its temperament, coat, etc cannot be predicted with the same accuracy as a purebred.

I suggest (if possible) going and meeting the dogs. This way you can get a good idea of their temperament and personality in person.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a Bichon, and I love her to death. They are very silly, and like to play a LOT. She has a lot of energy, so be prepared to need to spend a lot of time playing with a Bichon. They are also more difficult to housebreak because apparently their bladders develop slower than other breeds, so beware! But temperament wise, would never regret getting a Bichon 

butters has a friend named "Pants", and he's a Havanese (black and white) AND ADORABLE. I think either of them, or a mix, you can't go wrong


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

careful. there are a lot of puppy mills passing dogs off as "rescues" on petfinder. you want to really get down in there are find out where this pup is coming from.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Echoing what Great Dane Mom says.


----------

